# PSE Thunder-Flite Game Sport Compound Bow



## IanR

Im looking for a starter bow and dont want to spend a crazy amount of money starting out. i do realize that archery isnt cheap, but i just want to make sure i enjoy it and that i can actually do well before i drop alot of dough.



so... i was looking for some recommendations.



I found this PSE Thunder-Flite Game Sport on craigslist for 75$. Ive heard some good things about them, but this seems like an older model. 

--This is what he listed: Right handed, 67lb draw 65% leftoff 30" draw, peep sight, string silencers, balance weight, quiver, soft bow case, hard arrow case, with 8 arrows, mechanical rest. good condition--



Is it worth the money? or should i just save up and get something a bit better?







Thanks!


----------



## hunt-en duel

Save your money! That is a old bow. Keep looking you have time, PSE makes a good bow but i would get something a lot newer.


----------



## SkintBack

Yeah man save your money what is the price range your lloking to spend?


----------



## IanR

thats what i was thinking but wasnt sure. i know technology has come a ways.



ideally around 200$. but 300$ at the most.


----------



## Splittine

If you have a budget of $300, do you homeworka and a little searching around. Bowtech makes lower priced models which are about half of a new bow plus they are rigged out. Diamond Rock, is a great starter bow a little more than you wanna spend but you get a brand new bow made by bowtech fully rigged and you can get these for around $450. Just shop around, look on www.archerytalk.com they have hundreds of bows for sale on there of diffferent price ranges. I have sold two bows on there and bought one. Whatever you get spend the couple extra bucks and if you live in Pensacola take it to Outcast and get them to size it to you, that will make all the difference in the world. Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## gmlee

If you have the money shop around. People will be selling newer equipment after season goes out. However i just upgraded to a Parker this year, and for twenty years before that i shot that same pse and killed deer. Anyway it's all about what you want to spend. Bottom line they all kill if you do your job. Hold out for the bow that feels right to you, ask to shoot it before you buy it, and best of luck with what ever bow you find your self up a tree next year.


----------



## auburn17

Pearson makes a very smooth, quick bow. Mike's carries the, brand new for less than 300 i think. I shot one for 2 years, then got a mathews, and still wishing I had my pearson back


----------



## IanR

Pearsons a good bow? what model would you recommend.



is that price for a bare bow? i need to in and check out some bows.



when would you expect to find the best deals on bows? right after season? right before?



thanks!


----------



## grumendboat

You should be able to find a nice used bow with good components for 300.00. I made the mistake of buying a new bow package. Everything but the bow was really cheap stuff. It cost all most as much for good components as it does for a bow. But I see used bows with good components on the forum and Craigslist for less than just a new bow will cost.


----------



## auburn17

I shot the pearson sp-1, It is just bare bow, but i would definitely try to stay away from new bows that are rigged out. As said earlier they are ususally cheap accessories. Now is the time to buy a bow. Go to Mike's gun shop and talk to Pat, he should be able to get you set-up


----------

